# It hit bone!



## ecooke21 (Sep 21, 2004)

Well, today is a really crappy day for my helper.. he shot himself in the thigh (bone) with a 2-1/2" ring shank siding nail... they were just about to bring him up to the OR when I left the hospital.. they couldnt just yank it out because of the rings.. I bet he'll remember to remove his finger from the trigger while climbing down a ladder... what a bone head.. I think I panicked more than he did...

they are going to keep him overnight to give him anti-biotics...


----------



## K2 (Jul 8, 2005)

You probably know but hitting bone is serious stuff. I know a guy who got bone infection in the foot 70's, they kept cutting off his leg higher and higher in the 80's, he died in 94 from it.


----------



## A.W.Davis (Oct 17, 2006)

damn that sucks!


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

ecooke21 said:


> Well, today is a really crappy day for my helper.. he shot himself in the thigh (bone) with a 2-1/2" ring shank siding nail... they were just about to bring him up to the OR when I left the hospital.. they couldnt just yank it out because of the rings.. I bet he'll remember to remove his finger from the trigger while climbing down a ladder... what a bone head.. I think I panicked more than he did...
> 
> they are going to keep him overnight to give him anti-biotics...


We need pictures! :laughing: Ouch!


----------



## Cole (Aug 27, 2004)

ecooke21 said:


> Well, today is a really crappy day for my helper.. he shot himself in the thigh (bone) with a 2-1/2" ring shank siding nail... they were just about to bring him up to the OR when I left the hospital.. they couldnt just yank it out because of the rings.. I bet he'll remember to remove his finger from the trigger while climbing down a ladder... what a bone head.. I think I panicked more than he did...
> 
> they are going to keep him overnight to give him anti-biotics...


Damn, that has to hurt.

A buddy of mine, did the same thing yet they were able to get it out without surgery.


----------



## knothole (Feb 24, 2006)

I mashed the PISS out of a good finger today.


----------



## ecooke21 (Sep 21, 2004)

K2eoj said:


> You probably know but hitting bone is serious stuff. I know a guy who got bone infection in the foot 70's, they kept cutting off his leg higher and higher in the 80's, he died in 94 from it.



Damn! that sucks... sorry for him... I am going to say he "should" be alright... medicine has come VERY far since the 70's...

I am going tonight to see him..he is out of surgery, and they should release him in the am


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Jun 23, 2007)

Reminds me of a first aid call a few summers back. We get there after the cops call us, to find a guy on pump jacks that was nailed to the wall through the left arm. He also had several other nails in his left shoulder area and chest.
He swore up and down he did it by accident.


----------



## knothole (Feb 24, 2006)

I hope nothing gets infection in it. Had a guy shoot one in the palm of his hand by not releasing the trigger and the recoil got him.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

Man! I hurt just thinking about it. Hope the fella ends up okay. Hope your comp carrier gives you at least one freebie.


----------



## K2 (Jul 8, 2005)

ecooke21 said:


> Damn! that sucks... sorry for him... I am going to say he "should" be alright... medicine has come VERY far since the 70's...
> 
> I am going tonight to see him..he is out of surgery, and they should release him in the am


Sounds like you have it covered. I was just thinking there might be a few guys that were too tough to go to the docs. Like i was. 

I just heard the other day of a local plumber and his wife doing a little home remodel and she stepped on a nail. I don't know if she ignored it but i hear she has the bone infection bad, like four months now.


----------



## Tmrrptr (Mar 22, 2007)

Ha !

A freebie from a comp carrier ?

What are YOU smokin ?

Nothings free in Waterworld.
r


----------



## eddieapoc (Jun 15, 2007)

My boss once nailed his arm together by just above his elbow with a hitachi nailer that we use for cementitious siding. One of our guys drove him to the hospital and was so nervous that he was hitting every curb on the way.


----------

